# flex track?



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

wheres the cheapest place to get it? im probably gonna need around 20 sticks. so im trying to find the lowest prices.

if anyone has any extra peices laying around shoot me a pm and ill dispose of it for a reasonable price


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi civic, 

On ebay here's the cheapest so far... $3.79 each for as many as you need. the shipping starts at $6.00 but doesn't go up much as it costs hardly any more than that to ship more than one. Contact the seller *first* to get an exact shipping quote for the amount you wish to purchase, *before* you decide to buy.

Atlas Code 83 flex track










Make sure of which code you want to get to be consistent with the track you already may have. Same with the color of the ties. 

I went the most generic: 

#500, code 83, brown ties 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Greg,

I didn't know you we're planning to go Code 83 with your eventual layout. Why that over Code 100? Just curious ...

TJ


----------



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

Not sure about online, but hobby force in ohio sells atlas code 100 flex track in a 5 pack for 19.99


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

ive found 5packs for 18.99 online. so thats probably cheapest. since i live in cali.. lolz


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> I didn't know you we're planning to go Code 83 with your eventual layout. Why that over Code 100? Just curious ...
> 
> TJ


I have a big box full of track and it's *all *code 83. 

Before I bought any track I looked to see what was the most easily available and the nod went to 83 over 100 as it was the newer product.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

nsr_civic said:


> ive found 5packs for 18.99 online. so thats probably cheapest. since i live in cali.. lolz


Hey civic, 

Watch out for buying inside of California, as you could get knicked for 9% sales tax.

(... and I do hope you realize that the ebay deal of $3.79 x 5 is $18.95  )

Greg


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

thats why i buy mostly on ebay lolz thx for the heads up tho.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200806687 $3.22 a piece. Im also gonna be buying about 20-30 sticks in the very near future!


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

thx mouse thats the place i was looking at earlier too!.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nsr_civic said:


> thx mouse thats the place i was looking at earlier too!.


I think you can do better if you go to a hobby shop. 

On e bay I all ways include the shipping in the final cost of what ever I won.

If you bought just one at $3.79 plus the $6.00 that's $9.79!

Find out before hand what the actual shipping cost will be. He might add a buck for each separate stick. So say you get 10 which is $37.90 add the $6.00 making it $42.90 now add $9.00 (at a buck a piece extra) Grand total is $51.90.
That brings your cost a piece at $5.19.
And if it's a dutch auction you will pay far more for the shipping.

Ask before what the shipping will be.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> If you bought just one at $3.79 plus the $6.00 that's $9.79!


Ed... *nobody* buys *one* potato chip! :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Ed... *nobody* buys *one* potato chip! :laugh:



It's Nobody can EAT one potato chip!:laugh:


I asked that seller you mentioned on e bay, how much to ship 10 of them and the answer was $9.60.

Therefor with out tax the total would be $47.50 for ten, which comes out to $4.75 a section.

I still say he could find a better deal somehow local, if he could cut out the shipping and pick them up himself.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, they're pretty good. I use code 83 and their's is $3.85 which is a little more than from ebay.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> It's Nobody can EAT one potato chip!:laugh:


Well... that's *why* nobody buys one.



> I asked that seller you mentioned on e bay, how much to ship 10 of them and the answer was $9.60.
> 
> Therefor with out tax the total would be $47.50 for ten, which comes out to $4.75 a section.
> 
> I still say he could find a better deal somehow local, if he could cut out the shipping and pick them up himself.


But don't forget when you buy local you have the time and cost of driving there, and you have to pay sales tax, too. Where we are, sales tax is just under 10%, which gives the nod to ebay. 

I'm happy to get flex track delivered to my door for under 5 bucks a stick.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks...........

Now you got me eating potato chips!:laugh:
(I don't need the salt.)


That same seller also has code 100 at $2.89 a piece.
Cheaper yet.

Ok, Greg I agree with you.:laugh: 
That is a good price.:thumbsup:


----------



## seabee4life (Jun 7, 2010)

i bought from here http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200806687 it was the best it was cheapest way to go for me i needed 16 sticks and i needed cork to and it was 10 bucks to ship it


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

seabee4life said:


> i bought from here http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200806687 it was the best it was cheapest way to go for me i needed 16 sticks and i needed cork to and it was 10 bucks to ship it


Lemme know how there service is lol! Im also looking to buy from them as they are cheaper then my LHS.


----------



## seabee4life (Jun 7, 2010)

i already bought from them there service was great they even called me to let me no my shipment was in the mail


----------



## Brian's Hobbyland (Aug 3, 2010)

I might be able to get you a good deal. Send me a pm and tell me how many you want. :thumbsup:


----------

